# shot in the eye.



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok. I never thought I'd post something like this, nor do I want to now. playing with my new flower power Pickle from Metro (an awesome gift I'll post this week) I literally shot myself in the eye.. an RTS.. I was lucky. Like thank my goddamn lucky stars I still have two eyes kinda lucky.

I was shooting BBs, which I rarely do, but I picked up a batch specifically for this shooter. Now usually I'd shoot marbles from my normal pickle fork, with very few issues, and when I decrease the ammo size I start to get flyers and the odd fork hit. Not wanting to risk heavy ammo with this shooter I decided on BBs... since they're very hard to see I'd been trying to figure out my flight path and I probably put my anchor close to my eye in front of me. The bb landed just on the edge of my eyelid near my nose, leaving a very nice Dent and a bad eye ache. I've probably brusied my eye, but time will tell, I don't bruise easy.

Not sure if I'll start wearing glasses or not, I'm gonna get a pair before I shoot again, and I make the same suggestion to you. which is, don't shoot yourselves in the eye.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I wear ballistic shooting glasses all the time while outdoors, and especially when shooting. I got a little more protective when I lost my left eye.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Yikes! You're lucky you didn't get a BB driven into the middle of your eyeball or maybe all the way through your it! If I was you, I'd never fire another shot without wearing approved, impact-resistant safety glasses.


----------



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Few days ago I see a video of Joerg sprave testing safety glasses with bad results... Now... Which glass must we buy to be sure and protect our eyes?


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm glad you're OK and it wasn't a lot more serious.

It's unfortunate that it takes something like that to give us a wake up call. The same thing happened to me, I never wore safety glasses until I had a hit near my eye also.

I NEVER shoot anymore without wearing safety glasses anymore....anything is better than nothing.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

honorary pie said:


> Ok. I never thought I'd post something like this, nor do I want to now. playing with my new flower power Pickle from Metro (an awesome gift I'll post this week) I literally shot myself in the eye.. an RTS.. I was lucky. Like thank my goddamn lucky stars I still have two eyes kinda lucky.
> 
> I was shooting BBs, which I rarely do, but I picked up a batch specifically for this shooter. Now usually I'd shoot marbles from my normal pickle fork, with very few issues, and when I decrease the ammo size I start to get flyers and the odd fork hit. Not wanting to risk heavy ammo with this shooter I decided on BBs... since they're very hard to see I'd been trying to figure out my flight path and I probably put my anchor close to my eye in front of me. The bb landed just on the edge of my eyelid near my nose, leaving a very nice Dent and a bad eye ache. I've probably brusied my eye, but time will tell, I don't bruise easy.
> 
> Not sure if I'll start wearing glasses or not, I'm gonna get a pair before I shoot again, and I make the same suggestion to you. which is, don't shoot yourselves in the eye.


What part of wearing eye protection are you unsure of at this point ?


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

Be safe think safe


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Good to know you´re fine!

I didn´t shoot BB´s yet - And you did not leave me wanting to try now!

THANK YOU! 

kind regards,

Be


----------



## lunasling (Apr 5, 2015)

When shooting BBs ya have to pat attention to form .


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey hp,

Glad your eye was saved. I posted yesterday about a couple of slingshots I received from Dayhiker for my birthday. I told about a close encounter with a .177 inch BB that I (probably) foolishly fired from one of the slingshots he had sent. The tubes on this one really are over powered to use with BB's. This BB landed near my foot, but I have been hit on the body by one fired from a pellet rifle. Mind you that the rifle RTS's were returning from 75, 100, or further FEET away. You would think you'd be safe enough from that distance. Right? These little SOB's are very hard, to impossible to see.

I just turned 57 years old, and I have no intention of loosing an eye when *I* can do something to keep it from happening. I wear my safety glasses. Period. You dodged a bullet. It only takes a second, or less, to have a life changing experience. It can quickly go from fun, to F'd up. After all, we make adult versions of the slingshots we had as kids. They are capable of killing things! They will take an eye, in the blink of an eye. Don't want it to sound like a lecture, but.......................................

Be safe,

SSS


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

Widget said:


> Few days ago I see a video of Joerg sprave testing safety glasses with bad results... Now... Which glass must we buy to be sure and protect our eyes?


Hey no one answered to your question yet -

So let me give it a try. I´d go for Makrolon or Polycarbonate glassing

- even poor glasses can save your eye - if the don´t break to (cutting)

pieces when hit..

These might most likely do the job (3.49€) - not when someone shoots you in the eye,

but I´d rather take a RTS shot with them than without:

http://www.ebay.it/itm/OCCHIALI-LENTI-DI-PROTEZIONE-TRASPARENTI-3M-/361337118288?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_101&hash=item54215ede50

This will do most likely a perfect job:

"Ballistic Protection: STANAG 2920 Clear Lens: V50 191 m/s (688 km/h). Grey Lens: V50 204 m/s (734 km/h). Yellow Lens: V50 190 m/s (684 km/h)"

http://www.ebay.it/itm/Bolle-Tactical-Raid-Glasses-Black-Ballistic-Safety-Goggles-3-Lens-Kit-STANG-2920-/191554607294?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item2c998b58be

At the high end, this (200€):

http://www.ebay.it/itm/OAKLEY-SI-Ballistic-2-0-Strike-Tactical-Sport-GOGGLE-Grey-Photochromic-11-196-/281650475375?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item4193ad316f

Will solve the problem.

Good luck! - kind regards,

Be


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Glad to hear no permanent damage was done ... a good warning to us all.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> ...Not sure if I'll start wearing glasses or not...





honorary pie said:


> ...Like thank my goddamn lucky stars I still have two eyes kinda lucky....


Wat


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Ok I'm kind of an idiot.. I know that.. Yes I was very lucky. And I will buy glasses before I shoot again. As far as whether I keep them on.... I'm hoping they're real cozy..

Thanks Be, I've been checking out some shades too... I can't wait for ebay so I'm gonna have to bite it and buy more expensive ones at the local hardware. and yeah, I wouldnt wanna take a full on shot, but for protection against rts shots or ricochets I think they're beneficial..


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Not sure if I'll start wearing glasses or not, I'm gonna get a pair before I shoot again, and I make the same suggestion to you. which is, don't shoot yourselves in the eye.

Ok I'm kind of an idiot.. I know that.. Yes I was very lucky. And I will buy glasses before I shoot again. As far as whether I keep them on.... I'm hoping they're real cozy..

Okay.  We're not your mom and dad here but I know that's what everyone on this thread wanted to hear from you. Be well! Even if they are not real cozy, you'll probably get used to them and they are certainly cozier than eye injury, which is quite likely to occur, if you shoot a SS often for very many years. I actually thing SSs are considerably more dangerous to the eyes than firearms and I'd never advise anyone to shoot firearms without eye protection either!

You can look for the ANSI standard, but true polycarbonate (PC) lenses should work well. Some eye glass manufacturers (notably the budget online vendor, Zenni, once marketed inferior plastic as PC. You can tell which ones are real PC by looking at the refractive index of the lens material, assuming that it is published and reported truthfully too. Real PC should have a higher refractive index than the other common plastics used in eyeglass lenses.

Few days ago I see a video of Joerg sprave testing safety glasses with bad results... Now... Which glass must we buy to be sure and protect our eyes?

I've not done any testing (like ANSI) but I suspect that anything is better than nothing in terms of improving your odds (probably even crappy acrylic that will most certainly shatter, but at least it absorbs energy in the process of sending smaller less energetic fragments of plastic into your eye! ). Why not always wear the biggest and thickest official ANSI approved lenses you can possibly stand to wear?


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> Not sure if I'll start wearing glasses or not,


Yikes!



honorary pie said:


> Ok I'm kind of an idiot.. I know that.. Yes I was very lucky. And I will buy glasses before I shoot again. As far as whether I keep them on.... I'm hoping they're real cozy..


Okay.  We're not your mom and dad here but I know that's what everyone on this thread wanted to hear from you. Be well! Even if they are not real cozy, you'll probably get used to them and they are certainly cozier than an eye injury, which is quite likely to occur, if you shoot a SS often for very many years. I actually think SSs are considerably more dangerous to the eyes than firearms and I'd never advise anyone to shoot firearms without eye protection either!



Widget said:


> Few days ago I see a video of Joerg sprave testing safety glasses with bad results... Now... Which glass must we buy to be sure and protect our eyes?


You can look for the ANSI standard, but true polycarbonate (PC) lenses should work well. Some eye glass manufacturers (notably the budget online vendor, Zenni, once marketed inferior plastic as PC. You can tell which ones are real PC by looking at the refractive index of the lens material, assuming that it is published and reported truthfully too. Real PC should have a higher refractive index than the other common plastics used in eyeglass lenses.

I've not done any testing (like ANSI) but I suspect that anything is better than nothing in terms of improving your odds (probably even crappy acrylic that will most certainly shatter, but at least it absorbs energy in the process of sending smaller less energetic fragments of plastic into your eye!  /  ). Why not always wear the biggest, thickest, and heaviest official ANSI approved lenses you can possibly stand to wear?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I always wear glasses, never ever shoot without them... Here is my new mask I will also wear. I know it looks kind of funny, but I don't care.








wll


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks guys. I'm anything but a safety guru, but I'll be taking better precautions from here out. dunno if I'll be sporting wlls awesome mask, but If I get any rts mouth shots, I might be reevaluating that too..

Definitely wondering about the propensity of BBs to get stuck in the pouch.. I've noticed 3/8 issues as well when shooting pickle style. But marbles I can shoot all day with no problems....


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

wll said:


> I always wear glasses, never ever shoot without them... Here is my new mask I will also wear. I know it looks kind of funny, but I don't care.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats The mask for anyway? Or its original purpose rather? Biking?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'll admit to not wearing my safety glasses *all* the time but when I'm shooting bb's it is *all the time, because those suckers do some wicked bouncing! *I do know that never mind: it really *should *be all the time, no matter what we are shooting.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

honorary pie said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > I always wear glasses, never ever shoot without them... Here is my new mask I will also wear. I know it looks kind of funny, but I don't care.
> ...


The mask was designed for Air Soft, so you could wear safety glasses and have a face protection that breathed, was light and was not hot in summer weather .... works great for slingshots ;- )

PS: was yours a true RTS, meaning the BB got caught in the pouch and the pouch flipped around and sent the BB back to you ... or did the BB hit something and came back ?

wll


----------



## josep (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi,

I´m Josep , from Barcelona.

thanks for open this thème-issue...

I also have a lot of fun with this hobby, I´m Ophtalmologist.

I CONFESS I DO NOT ALLWAYS USE PROTECTIVE GLASSES. Even I have 2, they are poor quality ones...

said this,

I´m happy for your luck, BUT I MUST RECOMMEND YOU to see an Ophtalmologist, and have a complete exam, with pupils dilated , both (sorry),

Sure he will not find anything, but it´s our practice prefered pattern.

We must be sure your retina is OK, and sure it is. Another thing is the lacrymal duct is near.

It´s a protocol.

We are really lucky, because in this, there are lots of things to control, and sometimes, in my case, first is "to shoot" asap...

I agree we MUST have balistic glasses, and the more closed, better. And dont forget the teeth, maybe there we should use protection.

Thanks for share this

Joe


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

This was totally an RTS, I was outdoors and shooting at a cup on the ground. I'm pretty certain that no real damage has been done. I think it hit my nose first and grazed into the corner of my eye, I have but a small red mark on my nose and a bit of eye pain. And just testing while writing this message I notice a slight blurring. but that could also be causd by, ummm- something different.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

And I have to admit, I was doing a bit of shooting this evening with no glasses, bit not with BBS and not with a little frame, and I felt quite safe, but I'll be grabbing some decent shades tomorrow.. Some goggles for woodworking as well, as this seems a karmic repeat of last week's "aluminum in the eye" episode.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Forgot to ask, you shooting tubes or flats when this happened ? OTT or TTF ?

wll


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

"You're a TOOL if you don't wear safety glasses when working/playing with TOOLS"

BTW This is not aimed at anyone in particular


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I am glad the accident was no more serious than it was. No one plans on accidents, that's why they are called accidents. No one plans on wrapping their around a tree when getting in although this does happen. No one plans on shooting their hunting companion and this happens. I could go on but you have the point. A smart person plans for eventualities and acts accordingly. I always shot with glasses. Not only have I been slapped in the face by broken bands I've have shot bounce back.

I just read what I wrote and for the record I am not claiming to be smart. The jury is still out on that one. :question:


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

What did it ricochet off of? Do you not have a hitbox set up?

I won't shoot anything outside of my hitbox unless I am hunting or picking off pests to minimize ricochets. Not only do you risk hitting yourself, but also anyone around you, or windows, vehicles, all sorts of possible damage. When I first started shooting I wasn't so smart and had a ricochet hid the siding on my house, luckily I had a few leftover pieces to replace it.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

Phoul Mouth said:


> What did it ricochet off of? Do you not have a hitbox set up?


I have a catch box, and it works for the most part. It is a common cardboard box with layers of hung towels and rugs to cushion and stop the shot. I think that at times the new shot hits a previous shot as marbles will break and my hex nuts get dinged. Also I think at times judging from a Styrofoam box that I use set up the same way when using a chrony a shot will embed itself into the cloth and then is pitched back by a new shot. With the cardboard box I will lose a shot when it gets embedded and cannot find regardless how hard I search or shake the rugs. And then maybe a day or so later it will reappear. I normally shoot in a series of 10 so that I can keep track of my shot. I sometimes recover only 9. Then a day or so later there are 11 that I pickup.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

It wasn't a ricochet, it was return to sender. meaning that the ammo never left the pouch, swung back and shot me in the eye. probably due in part to my flimsy pouch that I cut myself, and partly because of my pickle inexperience.... no amount of hung towels could have prevented this. unless of course, I'd put them in front of my face.

also I have a very large catchbox..


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

holly smokes... I ve never shot with protective glasses....I am a bit careless in this regard....but your story made me think it over. I own a pair of full cover glasses, because I wear normal glasses (to see ) . So I think I will start using them while shooting.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> holly smokes... I ve never shot with protective glasses....I am a bit careless in this regard....but your story made me think it over. I own a pair of full cover glasses, because I wear normal glasses (to see ) . So I think I will start using them while shooting.


I'm in the same boat John, I've never given it more than a passing thought... your normal glasses may have blocked this shot, but would most assuredly wrecked the lense.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

honorary pie said:


> It wasn't a ricochet, it was return to sender. meaning that the ammo never left the pouch, swung back and shot me in the eye. probably due in part to my flimsy pouch that I cut myself, and partly because of my pickle inexperience.... no amount of hung towels could have prevented this. unless of course, I'd put them in front of my face.
> 
> also I have a very large catchbox..


It is irrelevant the route the shot took. Bottom line is it came to rest in your eye and eye protection would have prevented this and other negative events in the future.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I have no connection with this company other than I like their product, so there is nothing for me to gain. This is what I wear and they are the most comfortable I've come across. I bought three pairs in August 2013; one for the moment and two backups. I am still on my first pair. I keep it in a small plastic pouch wrapped in a paper towel for protection stored next to my shooting area. They are so comfortable at times I forget to take them off after practice. The price has since gone up. Mine were cheaper but the company more than made for it with outrageous postage.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000FPANVG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o08_s00


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

I have to shoot with my dioptric glasses. They told me that the "lens" are from polycarbonate so I think my eye protection is good enough. Maybe other with dioptric glasses might change for polycarbonate ones..

Besides that I shoot BBs the most now for several months and I didn't have any single RTS. So I'm quite surprised that it happened to some of you...


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Im glad your eye was ok and least we can all learn from it. My biggest worry is from a band or tube snapping and coming back I really need to get a set of glasses. Worst thing I've had to date is a 9.5mm steel ball bouncing back and catching me in the nuts. It was bad!


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

stej said:


> I have to shoot with my dioptric glasses. They told me that the "lens" are from polycarbonate so I think my eye protection is good enough. Maybe other with dioptric glasses might change for polycarbonate ones..
> 
> Besides that I shoot BBs the most now for several months and I didn't have any single RTS. So I'm quite surprised that it happened to some of you...


Polycarbonate (PC) is used when you need a lot of correction (otherwise requiring thick lenses). With the high refractive index of PC, the lenses can be made thinner than lenses made with other materials. I previously mentioned on this thread that a high refractive index is characteristic of polycarbonate (PC) lenses. PC eyeglass lenses used to have an index of 1.58, but now I see that the index can be as high as 1.80 or higher ("high index"). Given that this article lists high impact strength to be a feature of PC, I assume it is still true for "high index" PC:

http://www.highindexlenses.com/what-is-a-polycarbonate-high-index-lens/

Anyway, I originally posted the warning about fake PC, because years ago I purchased a pair of eyeglasses form Zenni that were advertised as PC, but they were inferior to regular eye glass PC and had a much weaker refractive index. Zenni (in China) has since cleaned-up its act (as a result of its goal to compete well in the world marketplace with better quality and more truthful marketing), I think, and I see they now offer at least 1.61 and the material is probably really PC, if that 1.61 spec is truthful.

That last sentence is somewhat directed to pgandy too, as sort of a continuation of our discussion on another thread.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Shooting is such an individual thing. but wearing eye protection is mandatory for me...my rule. I've got one good eye and if that goes, I'm sunk.

A RTS with BBs might be because your band set is over powered and it extends out in front of the slingshot so far that it stretches the elastic...and if pouch flutter makes it retain the BB, an RTS is in the making. Lower your band power if you haven't already and make that pouch as small as possible so it reduces the flutter at the end of the contraction.

Sure glad your mishap wasn't very serious.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Shooting is such an individual thing. but wearing eye protection is mandatory for me...my rule.


I agree, Chuck. My philosophy in life is these kinds of mandatory rules (those that don't involve initiating aggression against others) must only apply to one's self. Once humanity adopts this philosophy, people will enjoy self-ownership and self-rule (but it won't happen in our lifetimes. ).


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

treefork said:


> honorary pie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I never thought I'd post something like this, nor do I want to now. playing with my new flower power Pickle from Metro (an awesome gift I'll post this week) I literally shot myself in the eye.. an RTS.. I was lucky. Like thank my goddamn lucky stars I still have two eyes kinda lucky.
> ...


if your in a small space / shooting cans / other targets wear them... No brainer


----------



## Peter Recuas (Mar 6, 2014)

I am happy you are ok, the best protection for me is to shoot away from my face with my dominant nipple


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I do try and avoid shooting away from my face with either nipple.

Sorry, couldn't help it. thank you for your regards, its a bit sore, but still works..


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> It wasn't a ricochet, it was return to sender. meaning that the ammo never left the pouch, swung back and shot me in the eye. probably due in part to my flimsy pouch that I cut myself, and partly because of my pickle inexperience....


OOoooooooooooooo, I see. I must have misunderstood what happened.


----------



## calinb (Apr 4, 2015)

honorary pie said:


> I do try and avoid shooting away from my face with either nipple.


Say what????


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Webfoot said:


> I wear ballistic shooting glasses all the time while outdoors, and especially when shooting. I got a little more protective when I lost my left eye.


dud thus happen from slingshot accident?


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I'll admit to not wearing my safety glasses *all* the time but when I'm shooting bb's it is *all the time, because those suckers do some wicked bouncing! *I do know that never mind: it really *should *be all the time, no matter what we are shooting.


Bill, an incident you had a couple years ago just pulling the new bandset with NO ammo made me put on the glasses when i do the first test pulls on that newly banded shooter. 
I'm learning from others mishaps. 
Hope you're well, sir!


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Im abit lazy when it comes to shooting... I did buy some saftey lenses for the garden but one of the kids got hold of them and scratched them across the floor so I dont wear them.

Ive always just made sure that i dont stand directly infront of what im shooting at so that any ricochets bounce away from me... I did have one accident when I decided to try butterfly for the first time - after a couple of shots I hit the fork the 3/8steel bounced all over the patio and smashed the patio door... The wife wasn't impressed. And ive never shot butterfly since lol

Mr-S


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

LVO said:


> Dayhiker said:
> 
> 
> > I'll admit to not wearing my safety glasses *all* the time but when I'm shooting bb's it is *all the time, because those suckers do some wicked bouncing! *I do know that never mind: it really *should *be all the time, no matter what we are shooting.
> ...


Yup, that was a really scary experience. I either put on my glasses or make darn sure my face isn't in the line of fire when pulling bands now. BB's are way more dangerous than 3/8 and above when you're shooting at aluminum cans. When those suckers hit the rim, they fly in all directions. Best to wear the safety glasses all the time shooting or using power tools including dremel. No question about that.

I once had a spiral piece of steel from a hole I was drilling with a electric drill jump free and stab me in the eye. Luckily I was working at a VA hospital at the time and was able to go in and have the thing removed, free of charge.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Apr 4, 2013)

honorary pie said:


> This was totally an RTS, I was outdoors and shooting at a cup on the ground. I'm pretty certain that no real damage has been done. I think it hit my nose first and grazed into the corner of my eye, I have but a small red mark on my nose and a bit of eye pain. And just testing while writing this message I notice a slight blurring. but that could also be causd by, ummm- something different.





honorary pie said:


> And I have to admit, I was doing a bit of shooting this evening with no glasses, bit not with BBS and not with a little frame, and I felt quite safe, but I'll be grabbing some decent shades tomorrow.. Some goggles for woodworking as well, as this seems a karmic repeat of last week's "aluminum in the eye" episode.





Tube_Shooter said:


> "You're a TOOL if you don't wear safety glasses when working/playing with TOOLS"
> 
> BTW This is not aimed at anyone in particular


Hey Guys, and Gals,

Well, here we are with 3 pages of what to do and not to do. I think without doubt the overwhelming majority advocate the use of safety glasses. *Period*. HP admitted to shooting again, without glasses after already being hit, almost in the eye, in an earlier session. I understand what he meant when he said, "I notice a slight blurring. But that could also be caused by, *ummm- something different"*. Yeah, I remember from way back how that, "something different", would do to me. LOL. Instant Karma's gonna' get you!

Tube_Shooter said, *"You're a TOOL if you don't wear safety glasses when working/playing with TOOLS". *I think a slingshot could certainly be considered to be a "tool". This valuable, but often ignored information/advice is aimed at *ALL* of us! Some members are already down to their last eye! Think about it. So pretty please, with sugar on top, *Wear your F'n safety glasses!*

*Ironically, a Visine bottle will hold around 200 BB's.* You have to take the little drip tip out, and they are a pain in the a$$ to get out in a controlled manner, but the bottle easily fits in your pocket. If you are close to a table or such, you can use a magnetic parts holder to capture the little suckers! I got mine from Harbor Freight. The small one, I think it's 4 inches, would easily stow in your gear bag.

Safety first, Boys and Girls,

SSS

:woot: :woot:


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

honorary pie said:


> Ok. I never thought I'd post something like this, nor do I want to now. playing with my new flower power Pickle from Metro (an awesome gift I'll post this week) I literally shot myself in the eye.. an RTS.. I was lucky. Like thank my goddamn lucky stars I still have two eyes kinda lucky.
> 
> I was shooting BBs, which I rarely do, but I picked up a batch specifically for this shooter. Now usually I'd shoot marbles from my normal pickle fork, with very few issues, and when I decrease the ammo size I start to get flyers and the odd fork hit. Not wanting to risk heavy ammo with this shooter I decided on BBs... since they're very hard to see I'd been trying to figure out my flight path and I probably put my anchor close to my eye in front of me. The bb landed just on the edge of my eyelid near my nose, leaving a very nice Dent and a bad eye ache. I've probably brusied my eye, but time will tell, I don't bruise easy.
> 
> Not sure if I'll start wearing glasses or not, I'm gonna get a pair before I shoot again, and I make the same suggestion to you. which is, don't shoot yourselves in the eye.


Thanks, very helpful.

My first safety change was to give up on PFS slingshots, only because one fork hit skying out of control is one too many, it might seriously damage someone. I converted my Altoids Tin OTT slingshot from PFS to 24mm fork gap and it now safely shoots up to 15mm ammo.

My second safety change was to suspend use of my fave high power OTT slingshot until I have widened the fork gap from 29mm to at least 35mm, because I will insist on using ammo up to 20mm diameter through it.

My third and fourth safety changes are to go with the prescription bifocal polycarbonate safety glasses and lanyards on all my slingshots.

I'm a control freak, I only want slingshots that shoot where I aim them and that don't damage myself or anyone else. 

Mike


----------



## mike160304 (Aug 10, 2018)

To my surprise, my optician, Specsavers [UK], said that my regular plastic prescription bifocals, with relatively tall and wide lenses, provided quite a lot of protection.

When I had my latest eye test, he told me that "safety glasses" are marketed differently from regular glasses.

*And that therefore prescription safety glasses, even bifocals with the stronger polycarbonate lenses, would be a lot cheaper than regular prescription bifocals.*

So that helped me to decide to go for the safety glasses, when I saw that the safety glasses did not have to look "building site".

Mike


----------



## Ridge Runner (Dec 24, 2018)

honorary pie said:


> This was totally an RTS, I was outdoors and shooting at a cup on the ground. I'm pretty certain that no real damage has been done. I think it hit my nose first and grazed into the corner of my eye, I have but a small red mark on my nose and a bit of eye pain. And just testing while writing this message I notice a slight blurring. but that could also be causd by, ummm- something different.


I have a friend who shot himself with a bb and it penetrated about 2cm into his hand. He thought it did not break the skin for the first day. The next day he was not so sure. The next day he had adequate inflamation and infection to convince him to see a doctor. Had it surgically removed from the other side of his hand.

I would tend to agree that the energy in an rts 0.177" or 4.5mm steel bb after then hitting near the nose seems unlikely to have gone internal. Still I think close monitering and any meaningful worsening of inflamation should indicate considering a medical evaluation.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't shoot a slingshot without eye protection. I found shot has a tendency to ricochet. I wound up with a few cracked windows, not to mention a sore face when I had a band break.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

We are all guilty of it, Complacency is a dangerous game to play. Glad you are okay!

Sling On!


----------

